# Boat Problems



## tfrench (Feb 8, 2004)

Well I didn't know where to put this so I thought the walleye forum would have to work. I have the chance to take my grandfather's boat out but we cannot get it to start. It is a late 70's early 80's Merc 50 horse. It just keeps turning over and it never fires. I am not a boat mechanic by any means and it is probably just a little thing. Any help with this? Thanks! I really need to get it running so I can get on the water!


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

check the spark plugs...are they wet or dry??? A dry plug & you have a fuel delivery problem....You can check for spark when its out If it wet and no spark it may be electrical....

A real basic idea on where to start...


----------



## tjz123 (Oct 9, 2004)

If you have spark and plugs are getting gas. Are you using new gas? Check the tank for water by pumping some gas into a glass jar, water will settle to bottom.


----------



## darkmaster003 (Jul 13, 2006)

You could be fludding the engine or theres a little pin in the carburator that lets the flow of your gas in and it might of poped out or its just dirty and needs to be cleaned so what I do is start it without it connected to the gas tank to get rid of all the gas in the engine and then plug the hose back and if it still wont start try to get someone to check out for that pin.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

plugs or pumps. If its the fuel pump good luck


----------

